# TD -Tracking Dog -title to Mr Cody!!!!



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My Cody earned his TD- tracking title today at Hanover Park GSD club tracking trial. The conditions were not ideal, it was cold, cloudy, and VERY VERY windy (did I mention it was windy... LOL)
His track was 452 yards long and had 5 turns; here are some pics of him tracking. THANKS CHRIS for taking these!!!!
Cody has a nice marrow bone waiting for him in the freezer, he has WELL deserved it tonight!!

First turn








][/url] 

Second leg








][/url] 

Last turn








][/url] 

Last leg








][/url] 

Cody platzing on the article








][/url] 

Me jumping up and down of joy!!!








][/url] 

Tracklayer and judges








][/url] 

Tracklayer and me and Cody








][/url]


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats! What a nice medal! 
I was looking into that club... I want to take tracking classes with Bianca but I'm trying to find a closer training place, most of them are way out in the suburbs. My vet's German Shorthaired Pointer got his TD this winter with another local club. He got a really nice medal too.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats, Paivi and Cody!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

It was fun watching you two!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Grattis!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I'm so happy for you Paivi! I knew you guys would kick butt today!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats again Cody and Paivi.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's absolutely AWESOME Paivi.. Congratulations to you and Cody!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome!!!! Way to go!!!!! That's a great accomplishment!!!!!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats!!! Nice to have so many photos of the day too!

Christine


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!!

What a nice accomplishment for you guys!!! Isn't tracking a blast?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! YES tracking is so much fun!! I just have to keep trying to have even more confidence in my dog, the judges said that Cody's biggest challenge is his handler... (me)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

90% of failures occur because of the handler in TD's. And many of them fail at the last turn because the dog is beginning to fatigue and may not indicate the turn as stronly so the handler looses confidence and won't go with the dog and pulls the dog off track. So it does help to have confidence in your dog. The more you track the better you will get and the more trust you will build. 

Most TDX failures occur because the handler won't follow the dog or the dog just gets tired, the age of the track and the terrain changes and obstacles really do not affect the dog that much.

It was a real eye opener for me whan the gang I track with pointed out to me that my tracking relationship with Kayos is so much more at ease than my tracking relationship with Havoc. 

The difference--I have been tracking Kayos for 6 years and I know her nuances of bady language very intimately and we just click and we understand each other. I am working on developing that with Havoc as well. But we have only been tracking together for about 18 months. It will come and sometimes it is just a matter of experience with each dog.

Didn't meant to lecture just wanted to encourage you to keep tracking and learning!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Kathy, I absolutely did not take it as lecturing!! I am always interested in hearing different opinions and experiences. I absolutely know that my tracking relationship with Cody needs improvement; I can picture the second turn and what I did and what he did, I just wish I had not pulled him off the track







luckily, like I said, he has enough confidence now to keep tracking and go on with the track regardless what I do.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good dog!! Most dogs will eventually quit when that happens and figure whatever they are doing is not what you wanted.

When I was testing for Kayos' TD I did that on the first turn. She was such a good girl she insisted 4 times that the track went "that way!" and I finally listened. I do not know if she would have tried again.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Oh Ms Paivi, you didn't mention you guys were the only ones that passed this weekend! You left that out of your brag


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL... Nicky there were a lot of really good dogs there yesterday that just had bad luck. One dog for TDX was awesome, he tracked soooo well, but towards the end something happened, maybe a deer track or coyotes or something pulled him off the track far enough that the judges had to blow the whistle...


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

That stinks







Weather conditions were not the greatest that is for sure.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes the weather was bad. But I have also heard that in strong windy conditions the dogs track better... they keep their heads down and follow the foot steps more accurately. Mostly it is something that us humans are afraid of, the dogs -that have been taught to track properly- know where the track is and are not as affected by the windy conditions as we think.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes the weather was bad. But I have also heard that in strong windy conditions the dogs track better... they keep their heads down and follow the foot steps more accurately. Mostly it is something that us humans are afraid of, the dogs -that have been taught to track properly- know where the track is and are not as affected by the windy conditions as we think.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG you guys!!!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats!


----------

